# Looking For Single Knob Midi Controller



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 22, 2017)

Does anyone know of something similar to the Griffin PowerMate that's just a single knob for midi control? The PowerMate seems to have a lot of issues with Windows 10. 

I'm changing some things in my studio and will need to control the level of my speakers with something like this controlling Totalmix instead of an analog knob like I have now as I'll be using spdif going into a DEQX. I could always just control it with the mouse or with the DEQX's remote control but I like to have a knob I can easily reach while I'm listening to music or watching videos. When I'm working I never adjust it.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 22, 2017)

Does it have to be midi Gerhard? 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ghwMAA&usg=AFQjCNFfo-mAaH2VpoeRdp5yh9utIPG9mw


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 22, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Does it have to be midi Gerhard?
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...ghwMAA&usg=AFQjCNFfo-mAaH2VpoeRdp5yh9utIPG9mw



Well it needs to control the level of spdif. I'm sure there are monitor controllers that could (like the Grace Design) but they're ridiculously expensive. All I need is to control the level in the Totalmix. It could be some other protocol that can me converted to midi. I just want something that looks nice and clean instead of having to use something like my BCF2000 just as a single volume knob. Something that isn't an endless encoder so that I know "where" I am on the volume knob would be even better.

I used to use the Level Pilot but it got very noisy and the cables on it don't sound very good so right now I'm using the Palmer Monicon which I can plug my cables directly into. I might mod my Level Pilot to have my own breakout cable. I might keep that for my Dynaudios but I'm connecting to my new speakers digitally on a DEQX. After that it goes out 3 line levels per speaker as they are tri-amped so I can't just put in simple stereo analog controller.


----------



## RCsound (Jun 22, 2017)

TC Electronic Level pilot, not bad but...

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/t-c-electronics-level-pilot.48625/


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 22, 2017)

DIY ?
http://cdm.link/2013/05/one-button-one-knob-usb-crazy-simple-diy-arduino-project-and-some-music/

But for $40 I'd probably give the Grifin a try at the very least you can always send it back if it doesn't work


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 22, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> DIY ?
> http://cdm.link/2013/05/one-button-one-knob-usb-crazy-simple-diy-arduino-project-and-some-music/
> 
> But for $40 I'd probably give the Grifin a try at the very least you can always send it back if it doesn't work



Seems like there are a lot of people saying it does work. If it doesn't, I could always just run it through my Mac. Seems like this might be the best option as I'm not into the DIY stuff.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 22, 2017)

Mackie Big Knob?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 22, 2017)

RCsound said:


> TC Electronic Level pilot, not bad but...
> 
> http://vi-control.net/community/threads/t-c-electronics-level-pilot.48625/





Wolfie2112 said:


> Mackie Big Knob?



Again, I'm not looking for an analog monitor controller...


----------



## Drech (Jun 22, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Again, I'm not looking for an analog monitor controller...



What about the nOb?

http://nobcontrol.com


Looks like it can be used with all kinds of stuff, including midi.

Pricey though, just over $200


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 22, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> You should try be a little more friendly and polite with your replies to people who are trying to help you whether you get the answer you wanted to hear or not. Thank you



Sorry, I didn't mean for that to be at all in an aggressive sort of tone. Just trying to point out that I've already mentioned that that's not what I'm looking for repeatedly (and even says so on the thread title).


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 22, 2017)

Drech said:


> What about the nOb?
> 
> http://nobcontrol.com
> 
> ...




Hmm, looks interesting. On the surface it seems to be nothing more than a fancy mouse where you have to hover over the controls but it looks like their control app lets you lock it to certain parameters. Not sure if it's worth the $200 just to save me from having to mouse over to Totalmix. 

Perhaps I could just use the pan knob on my Faderport for this since I never use it for panning anyways.


----------



## cadenzajon (Jun 22, 2017)

I have a BCN44 that I've used exactly for this purpose and it works great.




But I have a different setup at this point and don't have an immediate need for mine; I'd give it up for $50, PM me if you're interested.


----------

